# DIY Cat water fountain



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I thought this was really neat! Using a fish bowl and a small filter, voila! A DIY cat water fountain! This will encourage most cats to drink more water  I'm going to make one soon!  another cool thing is if it broke, it would just be another $10 to buy a new filter rather than pay $25+ for another cat fountain!

http://www.tntpuff.com/cat_water_fountain.htm


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

unless its my cat who didnt care for his fountain and prefers to drink out of the toilet or the dog's bowls lol


----------



## LilMzGypsy (Jun 8, 2012)

That is very clever!! I have 4 cats, and I thought they only showed interest in my betta tank because there was a little blue temptation in there.. Go figure they maybe just wanted to share the water! LoL!

(I always keep them away, but when I first brought him in it was constant training to get them to stay away from the tank!)


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LOL I went out to get the supplies and they were scared at first but are using it Now 

Idk why but my cats are okay around my fish tank. They only show interest if I'm cleaning it out since the hood is off xD


----------



## LilMzGypsy (Jun 8, 2012)

Two of my cats are still kittens.. so they are curious about everything! Especially my betta Vegas!

My cats already drink a healthy amount of water, I don't know if I even NEED the moving water. Maybe for my older girl, she's had some issues with her health and does need to increase her drinking.


----------

